# B13 Shocks



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

ok, i have a 91 se-r and i want to lower my car. i order, through a local shop, a set of eibach sportlines and a set of tokico blues. i went today to have evrything installed and the guy at the shop says that the tokicos are on back order until January. Usually i would just wait but my rear shocks are going bad and i'm attending track school on Nov. 24th. so can anybody help me out with a good track/auto-x setup that doesnt include tokicos.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

KYB AGXs. Worlds difference between the two.


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

hmmm...the guy at the shop told they are crappy.
so your saying they are better than tokicos?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *KYB AGXs. Worlds difference between the two. *


thanx alot man
i used the search and got my answer


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Time to find a new shop.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*but wait a second*

one second everyone.........yes the KYB AGXs are better than the tokicos but still the tokico blues are not bad if you combine them with ground control coil overs. This suspension setup is not that bad at all.......the one big advantage that the KYBs have is that they are adjustable, so you can dial out the harshness but for the money, the tokico blues are not bad......better than stock thats for sure.....Peace!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I had Tokicos on my 91 Se-r and they lasted 1 year. Yea, 1 year. And that is with the Eibach 1.2 drop. I think they suck and will never buy them again. I recently replaced them with KYB's and there was a world of difference. My 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

> hmmm...the guy at the shop told they are crappy.


Tokico's come from the factory blown!! A co-worker of mine bought some blue's and they last one week! that's right kids, one week!!!


AGX's on our race cars... need I say more? yes, Koni sport's are better but twice the price. GAB's are the best but out of production.... Bilstein doesn't make a shock for the B13... what else is there? weapon AAARRRRRRRRR???


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*alrighty*

Alrighty guys what do you guys define as blown? It cant be leaky fluid visible because Tokico is a gas shock......and how do you know it might not have been the springs......ive heard that some (not all) Eibachs sag after a while. Reason being is that I had the tokico blues for 3 years......and that is with the Eibach sportlines.....which have an even stiffer spring rate than the prokits and dropped my ride 1.7-1.8 inches......and guess what?......no problem! However I was advised that Tokicos first shocks that did come out for our cars were defective and that they were recalled and that they were releasing correct versions. That was a couple years ago.......I got a set from the new and improved not the recalled set. I know a lot of people dont like them, im just telling you my personal experience with them.....there not all that bad......if you get a good set. Peace!


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: alrighty*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Alrighty guys what do you guys define as blown? It cant be leaky fluid visible because Tokico is a gas shock......
> *


Sure it can. Gas dampers have oil in them as well. The nitgrogen is there to collapse the bubbles that can form in the oil by keeping the oil under pressure. Gas dampers can leak just like non-gas.



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Reason being is that I had the tokico blues for 3 years......and that is with the Eibach sportlines.....which have an even stiffer spring rate than the prokits and dropped my ride 1.7-1.8 inches......and guess what?......no problem!
> *


Well, that's because you are probably spending 90% of your time on the bumpstops. And rumor has it that the Sportlines are the same spring rates as the Prokits, just lower.



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *However I was advised that Tokicos first shocks that did come out for our cars were defective and that they were recalled and that they were releasing correct versions.*


They were not recalled. They were redesigned. The old blues did not have enough rebound damping.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

RASport said:


> *AGX's on our race cars... need I say more? yes, Koni sport's are better but twice the price. GAB's are the best but out of production.... Bilstein doesn't make a shock for the B13... what else is there? weapon AAARRRRRRRRR??? *


First of all, the GABs are almost 100% the same as the AGX. In fact, KYB used to make the GABs until they decided to build the AGX. I think you will find the Konis superior to the GABs and AGX. I drove Zak's car with the Motivational struts and it's the best riding B13 I've driven with anything but stock suspension. Koni reds are about the same price as Tokicos last I knew. If you go with Koni race dampers, you can get a set-up from Shigspeed (double adjustables). Bilsteins? I've heard good and I've heard bad. They are non-adjustable however.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> *Time to find a new shop. *


Ditto.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: but wait a second*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *the tokico blues are not bad if you combine them with ground control coil overs. *


I sincerely doubt the blues have anywhere near enough damping for coilovers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2002)

Does anybody know if the B14 front struts will work on a B13?

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Why would you if there are B13 applications...? The B14 front struts in a B13 will raise the car up about an inch. YOu dont want that..Just order the B13 struts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

*shocks*

Thanks again Brad, I say that cus you answered the same question on the mailing list.  

Joe McDaniel 91 XE
Scottsdale AZ


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

oh sweet...


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *Why would you if there are B13 applications...? The B14 front struts in a B13 will raise the car up about an inch. YOu dont want that..Just order the B13 struts. *


Thats a sweet picture you have under your name... is that a Glock 32C?

Joe


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

I dont wanna get too off topic...so e-mail me [email protected]

but it is a G22c .40 cal


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: alrighty*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Alrighty guys what do you guys define as blown? It cant be leaky fluid visible because Tokico is a gas shock......and how do you know it might not have been the springs......ive heard that some (not all) Eibachs sag after a while. Reason being is that I had the tokico blues for 3 years......and that is with the Eibach sportlines.....which have an even stiffer spring rate than the prokits and dropped my ride 1.7-1.8 inches......and guess what?......no problem! However I was advised that Tokicos first shocks that did come out for our cars were defective and that they were recalled and that they were releasing correct versions. That was a couple years ago.......I got a set from the new and improved not the recalled set. I know a lot of people dont like them, im just telling you my personal experience with them.....there not all that bad......if you get a good set. Peace! *


Tokicos have oil in them. Gas shocks does not mean that they are only filled with gas! A gas shock has a quantiity of Nitrogen gas under pressure in the shock to make up the volume of the shock shaft as it is pushed into the shock body. Oil is non compressable and the shock would not work if there were no gas in there. The gas being under pressure helps prevent cavitation in the shocks valving under fast piston movement and thus more stable damping.

Tokicos are lame, we call them tocrappos. They don't have enough rebound damping for performance use. The KYB AGX is far superior.


Mike


----------

